# Towns on small Japanese Islands (outside of Okinawa)



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

A thread dedicated to towns and cities on small Japanese islands beyond Okinawa Prefecture and the Ryukyu Islands.

Starting with Hachijo
Located south of Tokyo.
What many people don't know is that Hachijo people speak the Hachijo language, which is separate from Japanese (but within the same family).


























Nago view spot (Hachijo-jima) / 名古展望台（八丈島） by Kaoru Honda, on Flickr

Fureai Farm (Hachijo-jima) / ふれあい牧場から大坂トンネル方面を望む by Kaoru Honda, on Flickr

Hachijo-Fuji by mh2718, on Flickr

Hachijou Jima / 旧東京都八丈支庁庁舎を改装した八丈島歴史民俗資料館 by Kaoru Honda, on Flickr

Hachijojima Airport (HAC/RHTH) by Hyougushi, on Flickr

Kaminato Fishermans Harbour in Hachijojima by Bunkyo-Boy, on Flickr

IMG_1642 by vera46, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice Japan.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos....thanks @RyukyuRhymer. :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool, pls keep posting:cheers:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Ogasawara Town on Chichi-Jima.
The island is so far away it's closer to the US Northern Marianas than Japan.
Also, its the place where Japan and the US share a border! not many people know about that











echeng091012_0237628 by echeng, on Flickr


Chichi-jima Trip 2008: Town Centre by Kaiser the Beagle, on Flickr


Chichi-jima Trip 2008: Town Centre by Kaiser the Beagle, on Flickr


echeng091015_0239047 by echeng, on Flickr


echeng091016_0239328 by echeng, on Flickr


echeng091016_0239341 by echeng, on Flickr


echeng091016_0239353 by echeng, on Flickr


echeng091016_0239318 by echeng, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

More Ogasawara Island pics

welcome back by sugarheart, on Flickr


父島中心地 / Ogasawara downtown by shinichiro*@Osaka, on Flickr


_MG_2997_5dII_新婚旅行_父島_20100915 by LuxTonnerre, on Flickr


----------



## mkill (Jan 26, 2010)

The best thing about Hachijo is the mango pudding they have in the airport restaurant. They also have an onsen that's salty because the ground water mixes with sea water. And they have a dairy farm half way up the western mountain. All in all it's a very nice place.

My Izu ranking is

Shikine > Hachijo > Kozu > Niijima


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Japan in Oceania!

Google street view of Hahajima and Chichijima.


















































apologies for the glitchy pictures


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Fantastic thread! Really fascinating. Thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from these Japanese islands


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Only these? Keep posting, please! This kind of tropical Japan is a whole new universe for me.


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry to bring a dead thread back up but I just wanted to say these photos are fascinating.  Never seen this side of Japan before.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

*Rishiri 利尻島*​
Located between Hokkaido Japan and Sakhalin Russia.
The name Rishiri is an Ainu word for "high peak island"

Rishiri is an island in the Sea of Japan off the coast of Hokkaido, Japan. Administratively the island is part of Hokkaido Prefecture, and is divided between two towns, Rishiri and Rishirifuji. The island is formed by the cone-shaped extinct volcanic peak of Mount Rishiri. Along with Rebun Island and the coastal area of the Sarobetsu Plain, Rishiri forms the Rishiri-Rebun-Sarobetsu National Park. The main industries of Rishiri are tourism and fishing. The island is about 63 kilometres (39 mi) in circumference and covers 183 square kilometres (71 sq mi). The island has a population of 5,102 residents (wiki)

rishiri 003 by Saseem Poudel, on Flickr

rishiri 001 by Saseem Poudel, on Flickr

Wind swept coastal scenery on the cycle path on Rishiri Island, Japan by Robert Thomson, on Flickr

Mount Rishiri by rangaku1976, on Flickr

Camp in Rishiri Island by Shinya ICHINOHE, on Flickr

Morning on Rishiri Island by Michael, on Flickr

Rishiri Airport, Hokkaido by Shinya ICHINOHE, on Flickr

Rishiri (Oshidomari) on JUL 17, 2015 (5) by "Charlie", on Flickr

rishiri island by stamuku, on Flickr

rishiri island by stamuku, on Flickr

rishiri island by stamuku, on Flickr


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

^ Amazing! Almost doesn't look like Japan in some shots.. just not used to any part of Japan looking so rural.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

Ultros said:


> ^ Amazing! Almost doesn't look like Japan in some shots.. just not used to any part of Japan looking so rural.


thanks for following this thread!
I feel that in the west, the image of Tokyo and Kyoto representing Japan are so pervasive despite being only 12% of the country's population. I've decided to create threads to focus on areas beyond the usual areas :cheers:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

How is it that the US and Japan share a border at Ogasawara? Surely it isn't a land border. And I don't think that they are close enough to have adjoining territorial waters. I don't think that the EEZ counts when discussing borders.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> How is it that the US and Japan share a border at Ogasawara? Surely it isn't a land border. And I don't think that they are close enough to have adjoining territorial waters. I don't think that the EEZ counts when discussing borders.


Japan has no land border with any country, it's all
Maritime.
The Japanese And United States borders meet at ogasawara islands and the Northern Marianas
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7292/10134658063_fca4fc3da2_o.jpg
Whether that counts as a border or not is another story but plenty will agree it's a type of national border


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

*Tsushima*

Two islands, Kamijima and Shimojima, make up the Tsushima sub-prefecture which lies between Korea and Japan (between Kyushu and Pusan to be specific). The population is around 34-35,000.

In Japanese mythology, the islands were created by the dieties Izanami and Izanagi. Archaeological evidence points continuous human inhabitant on the islands since the Jomon period. Ancient Chinese texts refer to of a kingdom on the island called Tuihai-kuo. In the early 6th century it was referred to as Tsushima province.

The island is unique in that the Japanese spoken there has a small number of borrowed words from Korean.

Untitled by Vanessa, on Flickr

Jumping spider, Tsushima Island, Japan by Herman Mays, on Flickr

Tsushima from Dalmaji by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr

Untitled by Vanessa, on Flickr

IMG_0869 by Shoko Muraguchi, on Flickr

IMG_0911 by Shoko Muraguchi, on Flickr

태종대 太宗臺 Taejongdae by InSapphoWeTrust, on Flickr


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

Can't get enough of these photos.


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

This is very interesting! These cities keep little resemblance to what I know of Japan. It's so small and the signs shine less than in Tokyo or Osaka.
I believe they have a very remarkable accent.

Thank you for the thread! I can't get enough of these photos either.


----------

